# pfs kill!



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Well lately there has bean a startling getting in my dad's stove pipe and nesting well he wanted me to get them well they would never give me a shot well will I was out one juvinial was getting curious and stuck his head out starting to figure out well took out my cedar pfs and at 15 yards with a rock boom head shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting ... good pest control!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Fantastic. U r already 1 heck of a hunter my friend


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks


----------

